# critique Oliver @ 3.5 months



## totono7 (Jan 22, 2009)

freestance, i think it is close to impossible to stack him at 3.5 months


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you will have a large good looking boy on your hands


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm no professional, but he is gorgeous, lovely head as well, he is obviously male. Very masculine head.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

His feet look a tad loose though.


----------



## totono7 (Jan 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveHis feet look a tad loose though.


this is because he spends a lot of time indoor on tile floor. i want him to spend more time on the backyard but I cant trust him alone there since he has the habit of eating rocks. 
Does anybody know if his feet will "tighten" once he starts living on grass/dirt?
thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

They might tighten a little, but loose fight, IME are more genetic than anything. Yes, it can be environmental, but I've seen many a puppy that are kept on proper flooring and still maintain poor feet


----------

